# I have a strange question..



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

For those of you with intact male dogs (or even just male dogs, although it doesn't happen with my neutered male), does your dog leave semen stains on your furniture when laying on it?

I have had to resort to throwing sheets over my furniture because anytime Rusty lays on it, when he gets up I notice little white semen marks where he was laying. 

Just wondering if this is normal? I've never had an intact male before so I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it or not.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

All my males were outside dogs, but I know Padfoot regularly got... ahem, excited... for no reason. LOL


----------



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

This happens even when he isn't excited though. It's like he constantly leaks semen out of his penis. There always seems to be a little bit there and then it transfers to the furniture when he lays down.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

That's weird... I know Faxon has a little white discharge from her hoo-hah from time to time, maybe similar? It's usually just a drop or two though, nothing major.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I have an intact male and he often has...something around his manly bits. I'm not sure if it's a little bit of urine or something else. (He's a little young for the something else, just 6 months). Have you had him given a "sanitary clip?" This is a trim where they trim back the hair around the penis and anus to make it easier to keep clean and might help keep things from clinging there. My dog also gets randomly excited, but I never notice anything discharged. I'm guessing there would need to be some sort of stimulation, like him humping the cushions or something for that to happen.

Yeesh...the things we end up needing to discuss with dogs. LOL!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Nope. None of mine ever have. May be worth a vet visit if you know it's not urine? Could be an infection of some sort.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

same here ,, none of my guys.. a vet visit to see what the discharge is, is not a bad idea.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

I think it's normal for an adolescent dog. Before my dog was neutered he would very occasionally leak a drop or two. He was going through canine puberty though so I imagine that had something to do with it.
A full grown adult dog I don't know.



packetsmom said:


> I'm guessing there would need to be some sort of stimulation, like him humping the cushions or something for that to happen.


According to the intact male lab I saw at the vet who was quite aroused for no apparent reason... that's not the case at all. It was leaking onto the floor. Ew.
Like with young humans I think dogs too have hormonal fluctuations that cause unintentional arousal.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Watson is intact and has never left stains or anything suspicious. He has longish fur though, so if it was just a drop, it might get absorbed into his fur before I noticed it on furniture.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I've never noticed it with intact dogs. And, most dogs keep themselves fairly clean. 

However, UTI can cause a discharge. If your dog doesn't lick himself a lot - I don't know how to quantify that  - then you could wait to ask the Vet at the next checkup. But, if he licks himself for more than five minutes, more than 4 times a day, and especially after urination (or sitting quietly after a walk... when he urinated), then you should call the Vet


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

*dinky prints*

Normal, in my estimation. 

Although if it's voluminous or 'greenish' in colour, that would be cause for greater concern.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I wouldn't call the discharge semen, very unlikely that's what it is. It's possible he has a UTI or prepuce infection if this is a new thing. The discharge is most likely smegma, a normal preputial dischage of mucoid glycoproteins and dead epithelial cells. Jubel leaves little stains on our couch sometimes and it's just smegma. I don't know why some dogs are more prone to it than others but it's normal for a lot of dogs.


----------



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

petpeeve said:


> *dinky prints*


Perfect Description lol

Isn't smegma normally a greenish/yellowish colour though? This is white. No smell.

He is 2 years old. Short haired, so it's not like there's lots of fur there staying dirty. I've had him for a year and he has done it the whole time. He doesn't lick himself very often so I'm pretty sure it's not an infection. There just seems to always (ok not always, but frequently) be a little bit of "discharge" if that's what you want to call it, on the tip of his penis, that gets transferred to the furniture when he lays down.

Glad to hear that it happens with some of your guys dogs as well. Thought he was just weird lol. I've never noticed it with my neutered male so I wasn't sure. 

As much as I don't think it's an infection, I will get the vet to check it out at next check-up just in case


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

If it's constant and he isn't licking himself a lot than it's probably not an infection. Jubel's gotten a handful of prepuce infections in the last few years but those are a thicker discharge and he'll be licking a lot which is not normal for him. The random small discharge that occasionally leave a little stain on my furniture has been normal for him since I brought him home about 3.5 years ago.


----------



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

Good to know, thank you.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

UTI's can present weird sometimes. I wouldn't say Shambles is prone to them, but he has had three, all fairly nasty according to the vet. The first when he was a baby and while he urinated frequently, it was always in large amounts and for a day or so I thought it was related to being a puppy. He slept through the first two nights without peeing, never bothered his peep, no discharge. Just felt a hunch it might be an infection and it turned out to be one. He just had one recently and there were absolutely no signs. He didn't urinate any more than usual, didn't pound water, didn't bother his peep, nothing. It would have never been discovered until one day he uh.. was standing above my boyfriend on the couch and he announced "Something just dripped from Sham's penis on my arm.." Gag. 

I've never noticed any thing leaky from Sham's peep and he'll be 3 in November, still intact. He also had ringworm by his ween once so I guess I have paid abnormal attention to it and never noticed any thing on the furniture or his bedding.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

dagwall said:


> I wouldn't call the discharge semen, very unlikely that's what it is. It's possible he has a UTI or prepuce infection if this is a new thing. The discharge is most likely smegma, a normal preputial dischage of mucoid glycoproteins and dead epithelial cells. Jubel leaves little stains on our couch sometimes and it's just smegma. I don't know why some dogs are more prone to it than others but it's normal for a lot of dogs.


So off topic but I am a bio major and I always LOVE your explanations about random health stuff hahaha


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Rescued said:


> So off topic but I am a bio major and I always LOVE your explanations about random health stuff hahaha


I was also a bio major but that's just gross to think about!

So when guests ask... "Ew, what's that on the couch?"
You can say... "Oh, you know... just dog smegma."
...
uke:

I'm not sure they'd ever sit down at your place again.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have two intact males, one 5 yrs. old and one 8 yrs. old and I have never noticed that from either of them.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Rescued said:


> So off topic but I am a bio major and I always LOVE your explanations about random health stuff hahaha


Haha, I'll admit to "cheating" on the smegma definition. I knew the word I was looking for but had to look it up for sure on spelling and found the nice definition to copy and paste as well.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

It is smegma on your dog. Even humans get this. On horses have to clean it off. Most horse owners will pay the vet to do. A lot easier to accomplish and safer to do on a drugged horse. Acepromazine works great in getting the horse to relax and drop the appendage to be able to clean it. I have been told that intact males tend to have more smegma than neutered males. I don't know but it always seems that there is a drip just waiting to get on your arm when you have to lift the dog on the exam table. Some males will get infections where a antibiotics and an antibiotic rinse is prescribed. Smegma is a good breeding ground for bacteria. If it really has got you worried have your vet take a look at your dog.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I have an intact male and no,not unless he's humped something,which he hasn't done in awhile. He cleans himself regularly too,so I think that helps.


----------

